# GenieGO Will Not Connect to PC



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been working on this for several days. My situation is similar to that posted by jonny4 on 24April2014. I have also spent nearly an hour with both DirecTV chat and DirecTV phone technician. Neither could come up with a solution.

I have a GenieGO 2 mated to a Genie HR44. I have been able to successfully connect both a Galaxy S4 phone, and an iPad Mini to the GenieGO through my router. Both also connect via the Internet. However, no matter what I have tried, I cannot connect to my desktop PC. Below is listed all the information that may be pertinent.

Computer is an HP-127 Pavilion. It has an Intel Core i5 750 processor, with 8GB of ram. The drive is an SSD. It has both built-in Wi-Fi and an Ethernet card for direct connection. It is running Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) Service Pack 1 (build 7601)

The wireless router is a LinkSys EA3500. The GenieGO 2 is located at the Genie, and connects wireless to the LinkSys EA3500 though the Genie.

The GenieGO 2 is the latest model. The Genie HR-44 has the latest software.

When I attempt to connect the PC to the GenieGO 2, I get the following message: Your GenieGO was not found. When I go into the System info, the Client Connection Status test 6 fails.

Going into the router software, the GenieGO 2 is listed as active in the device list. When I check the parameters, such as the ports, everything looks OK. I would expect this as I can connect with my phone and iPad. 

I can connect the PC to the Genie using the DirecTV2PC program.

I have tried shutting down everything possible to keep Windows still running, including the Norton firewall and anti-virus, but it doesn't make any difference.

What is maddening is that the PC connects to the Genie OK, but the GenieGO does not even though it connects through the Genie. Running out of ideas.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Is the PC connected to the EA3500 with a wire?

For a quick test, have you disabled all firewalls and antivirus s/w for a few minutes to see if that alleviates it?


When you connect via the S4, no doubt you are going wireless to the EA3500 and wireless to the HR44 and wired to the GG2.
What IP address do you see in the Android app

In the GG app, press the ?, and in the HELP screen tap and what IP address do you see?
That is the address for GG2, not your app.

What is the IP address of your PC? You sound like you know how to find that.


With all the above questions answered, we should be able to get you going.
But the caveat, GG's and wireless connections are known to exhibit strange behavior.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Is the PC connected to the EA3500 with a wire?
> 
> For a quick test, have you disabled all firewalls and antivirus s/w for a few minutes to see if that alleviates it?
> 
> ...


The PC is connected to the router with an Ethernet cable, but it is turned off, and am using Wi-Fi.
Yes, I have tried turning off all the firewalls and the anti-virus. No help.
The Android app shows the IP as 192.168.1.121. That is the IP address for both the Genie and the GenieGO 2.
The S4 works wireless through the router, as well as out of home. It works perfectly.
The GG app on the PC also shows the GG IP address as 192.168.1.121,
The IP address of the PC is 192.168.1.130
The IP address of the Galaxy S4 is 192.168.1.139.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

It's odd that you mentioned that the Genie and GG2 have the same IP address. That shouldn't be correct.
Each one needs its own IP address.
You should be able to go into the router settings, connected devices or something like that and you should see distinct addresses.

For the PC, since you have a wired connection, can you turn off the PC wireless and connect wired?
Disable wireless and reboot?
See if that helps.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

It makes sense to me in that the GG2 does not have built-in wireless. It has to connect through the Genie's wireless connection. So I would expect them to have the same IP address. I am getting the IP info from the router. The Genie and the GenieGO 2 are shown as separate devices on the router. But with the same address.

I will try using only a wired connection for the PC. I think I already tried that, but don't remember with all the things I have tried.

I read a post from a couple of years ago wherein the OP disconnected the GenieGO from the coax at the Genie, and hooked it to the router via an Ethernet cable. He said it solved all his connection problems. I haven't tried that, but maybe I should. Not sure what the coax connection is used for other than a wireless connection through the Genie.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Disconnecting the GG2 from the coax and connecting it via wired internet to the router is a good idea. I use mine that way.
The downside is that when the GG2 is preparing content, its consuming your internal LAN bandwidth. So if other family members do streaming, they might see some degradation. Note I said might.

But curious, why have your PC on wireless when you have a wired ethernet cable connected?
Wired is more secure and more reliable. Curious?


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

No particular reason. I have been trying it both ways.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> But curious, why have your PC on wireless when you have a wired ethernet cable connected?


Not sure about PCs, but with Macs, both are "kinda" required. You need to have WiFI ON for stuff like AirDrop (and I think AirPlay). So my iMac is connected both ways. It uses it "gigabit" ethernet port for most stuff, and Wifi to communicate among Apple ecosystem


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DeweySat said:


> It makes sense to me in that the GG2 does not have built-in wireless.


Actually it makes a lot of sense. The GenieGo is NOT location dependent, unlike say a Roku or Apple TV, where you may not have a network at your TV location. The GenieGo can go pretty much anywhere, right next to your router or inline with ANY DIRECTV receiver (GenieGo2 only) as such having WiFi is a waste of "resources"

Is my belief that DIRECTV only added MoCA to the GenieGo because it was already taking too many ethernet ports on a customer network. A "legacy" install, prior HR44, _usually_ took two ethernet ports, one for the BroadBand DECA and one for the GenieGo. Ethernet ports on _most_ customer networks are hard to come by since most only use a router with no external switches. Many folks "complained" that DIRECTV should provide their own switch if they were to take that "many" ports.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DeweySat said:


> It has to connect through the Genie's wireless connection. So I would expect them to have the same IP address.


The Genie is just acting like a "bridge" for your GenieGo to reach your router. your router should see two independent devices.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Actually it makes a lot of sense. The GenieGo is NOT location dependent, unlike say a Roku or Apple TV, where you may not have a network at your TV location. The GenieGo can go pretty much anywhere, right next to your router or inline with ANY DIRECTV receiver (GenieGo2 only) as such having WiFi is a waste of "resources"
> 
> Is my belief that DIRECTV only added MoCA to the GenieGo because it was already taking too many ethernet ports on a customer network. A "legacy" install, prior HR44, _usually_ took two ethernet ports, one for the BroadBand DECA and one for the GenieGo. Ethernet ports on _most_ customer networks are hard to come by since most only use a router with no external switches. Many folks "complained" that DIRECTV should provide their own switch if they were to take that "many" ports.


The router does see two, independent devices, but they both have the same IP address.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Back when I was using a wireless CCK, a DOS arp -a command would list the IP of the WCCK for ALL of my HRs and the GG which was on the coax net with a DECA module. However, all of my HRs had static IPs and the GG had a reserved IP.

The router is also incorrectly reporting the same IP for your boxes. They still have unique IPs.

One of the fundamental rules of TCPIP networks is unique IPs for each device.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

All good banter but did you try wired only from the PC? Curious if that helped.

And if all else fails connecting the GG to the router, wired directly via Cat5 cable.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

NR4P said:


> All good banter but did you try wired only from the PC? Curious if that helped.
> 
> And if all else fails connecting the GG to the router, wired directly via Cat5 cable.


I did try wired only to the PC as it is now. Didn't help. What did help was to remove the GG from the SWM coax, and put it near the router and use my last remaining Ethernet port. The GenieGO 2 works perfectly with my PC now. Also, the router IS reporting two, different IP addresses for the Genie and GG2. Interesting that the address previously shown for both stayed with the GG2 (192.168.1.121) and the Genie HR-44 was given a new address of 192,168.1.129.

So everything is right with the world now, and I can start using the GG2 with this computer. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad you got it working.
I've tried it connected both ways.
When it's ethernet connected to the router, your wireless transfers to the phones and tablets will be about 1mbps faster, sometimes 2. So that's the benefit.
But of course, now all transcoding is taking up router resources. The downside

Enjoy the programming


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think is a downside at all. Most modern routers should be able to handle that plus more without skipping a beat.


----------

